# Leave vs Haircut/Shaving



## goldwing (6 Jan 2010)

I have been on sick leave from 16 Dec 09 until my medical release date of 15 Jan 10. During the week of 11-15 Jan I have to go back to Cold Lake to do my final release clearances. What do the regs say about having to get a haircut/shave while on leave? My theory is that if I am on leave, I don't have to wear my uniform for clearances or shave or have a haircut (4 months without a haircut...starting to be a long-haired civy already!!)


----------



## REDinstaller (6 Jan 2010)

WRONG. You will clear out in your DEU, which will require a haircut and a clean face to go with it. Even if you are unable to wear your DEU due to medical restraints, you are not immune to being charged at you release appoint or at any time during your clearances for conduct unbecomming and such. You represent the CF when ever on a base, establishment, and when in uniform. So pony up the 15 bucks or so, do the right thing. Because the Release Section has every right to make you come back presentable and notify the WCWO as well.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jan 2010)

I might add that I have witnessed pers who where on Lve in much the same condition as you, hair and beard wise, who ventured onto DND property (CANEX), get jacked up for their appearance.


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2010)

I suppose, too, that by your own reasoning that you don't even have to report in to clear out for release ... because you're "on leave" of course. 

Me somehow thinks that won't go over too well at all and won't go over at all "in" your favour. 

You are reporting in to conduct "official business" n'est pas? 

I have personally been refused service at the OR because I was not in uniform while on maternity leave.


----------



## MikeL (6 Jan 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> WRONG. You will clear out in your DEU, which will require a haircut and a clean face to go with it.



That is unit dependent. Never seen any of the guys in my unit or clear out wear DEUs, an once they turn in their kit during the last week they finish everything in civvies.

But yea, when at work, you would follow the regs as you are still a serving CF member an be clean shaven, etc.


I also heard that x months/weeks prior to releasing you do not have to have a haircut, but going by the replies here I'm guessing that is false.


----------



## goldwing (6 Jan 2010)

I am on sick leave from 16 Dec 09 until my medical release date of 15 Jan 10. I have to go back to Cold Lake 11-15 Jan to do my final release clearances.  My theory is that since I am on sick leave, I do not have to wear my uniform for my clearances or get a haircut or shave.  What do the regs state about this? I currently do not have access to CFAO's, etc.


----------



## ModlrMike (6 Jan 2010)

So the four answers between the last time you asked and this time weren't clear? Anyhow.

Sick leave notwithstanding, you're on duty for your out clearance, ergo you need a shave and a haircut.


----------



## REDinstaller (6 Jan 2010)

Is your Med Release for vision or hearing? I am quite sure that your question has been answered. If you doubt the advice given here, then maybe a quick telephone call to ypur Chain of Command will set you straight on what proceedures are to be carried out. There is no reading CFAO'S, DOAD's, or QR and O's to enable you to take the delusional approach to clearing out of the CF. There is only the right way to go about this, and I guess that you don't like this approach.


----------



## Jungle (6 Jan 2010)

No Hel Like Tac Hel said:
			
		

> I am on sick leave from 16 Dec 09 until my medical release date of 15 Jan 10. I have to go back to Cold Lake 11-15 Jan to do my final release clearances.  My theory is that since I am on sick leave, I do not have to wear my uniform for my clearances or get a haircut or shave.  What do the regs state about this? I currently do not have access to CFAO's, etc.



Go with your theory then... if your mind is made up, why ask the question ??

Now if you want to know the regs, call your unit and ask them; I hope they don't destroy your "theory"...


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Jan 2010)

You have to get haircuts and shave on sick leave if you plan on going near any CF establishment.  Ask me how I know...


----------



## goldwing (6 Jan 2010)

Holy cow guys.  All I did was ask a question with my thoughts included and was searching for some friendly advice.  Is this website not what this was designed for anyways?   I didn't know if my first post went through or not so I accidentally sent it again. Tango18A...if you are in the military, my getting out of the CF is also to get away from guys like you with the attitude!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Jan 2010)

No Hel Like Tac Hel said:
			
		

> Holy cow guys.  All I did was ask a question with my thoughts included and was searching for some friendly advice.  Is this website not what this was designed for anyways?   I didn't know if my first post went through or not so I accidentally sent it again. Tango18A...if you are in the military, my getting out of the CF is also to get away from guys like you with the attitude!!



So how does the almost one hour in between them factor into this then?



			
				No Hel Like Tac Hel said:
			
		

> I have been on sick leave from 16 Dec 09 until my medical release date of 15 Jan 10. During the week of 11-15 Jan I have to go back to Cold Lake to do my final release clearances. What do the regs say about having to get a haircut/shave while on leave? My theory is that if I am on leave, I don't have to wear my uniform for clearances or shave or have a haircut (4 months without a haircut...starting to be a long-haired civy already!!)





			
				No Hel Like Tac Hel said:
			
		

> I am on sick leave from 16 Dec 09 until my medical release date of 15 Jan 10. I have to go back to Cold Lake 11-15 Jan to do my final release clearances.  My theory is that since I am on sick leave, I do not have to wear my uniform for my clearances or get a haircut or shave.  What do the regs state about this? I currently do not have access to CFAO's, etc.



This site has a zero tolerance policy on double/multiple postings 

MILNET.CA MENTOR


----------



## derael (6 Jan 2010)

No Hel Like Tac Hel said:
			
		

> Tango18A...if you are in the military, my getting out of the CF is also to get away from guys like you with the attitude!!



Oh please.  :

From the sounds of it, we're better off without you anyways.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jan 2010)

No Hel Like Tac Hel said:
			
		

> What do the regs state about this? I currently do not have access to CFAO's, etc.



I guarantee you that your Wing & Units orders have clear direction on that. I know mine does. Here, all in and out routines are to be done in uniform.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Jan 2010)

derael said:
			
		

> Oh please.  :
> 
> From the sounds of it, we're better off without you anyways.



Now now derael please don't poke at this........


MILNET.CA MENTOR


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jan 2010)

No Hel Like Tac Hel said:
			
		

> was searching for some friendly advice.



My freindly advice is to pick up a phone and call the cheif Clerk of your parent unit.

Pure genius i know.......


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2010)

No Hel Like Tac Hel said:
			
		

> Holy cow guys.  All I did was ask a question with my thoughts included and was searching for some friendly advice.  Is this website not what this was designed for anyways?   I didn't know if my first post went through or not so I accidentally sent it again. Tango18A...if you are in the military, my getting out of the CF is also to get away from guys like you with the attitude!!



Wow.

So, if your "story" holds true, then when you pressed "post" with your second "post (because you didn't know the first one took), then you'd have gotten the following message displayed on your screen:



> Post reply
> The following error or errors occurred while posting this message:
> Warning - while you were reading a new reply has been posted. You may wish to review your post.



And, ergo, would have had to then click "post" on your second message yet a second time to get it out there.

Did you just "ignore" those "new replies that had been posted" that you were warned about before clicking the second time? Or is it just that you consider "friendly advice" to be only that which back-ups the answer you were hoping to get, but didn't?

You still haven't answered my earlier bit ... why are you even bothering to go in and clear out then because, according to you - you wouldn't be AWOA, as you "are on leave".

Why would you even consider not shaving and not dressing appropriately, but would never consider* not * bothering to show up? Because you already know better  - that's why. You know you have to show up or face the consequences of such; likewise the haircut too I'm sure.


___________________________________

Geez, look at the message I just got when I went to post this response ...



> Post reply
> The following error or errors occurred while posting this message:
> Warning - while you were typing 2 new replies have been posted. You may wish to review your post.



I'm going to READ them now before I hit my "post" button again just to make sure they're not saying what I am.


----------



## goldwing (6 Jan 2010)

For those of you that gave me friendly advice...Thank You!!  For you others that patrol these forums to do nothing more than to use your voice as a way of getting noticed and to pick apart other peoples' questions...GET A LIFE!!


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2010)

No Hel Like Tac Hel said:
			
		

> For those of you that gave me friendly advice...Thank You!!  For you others that patrol these forums to do nothing more than to use your voice as a way of getting noticed and to pick apart other peoples' questions...GET A LIFE!!



Yep, guess only the advice that agrees with "what you want to hear" is "friendly advice".

Patrol these forums? We came on this thread and provided you with answers/advice. You then come back bitching at someone who answered your question with a "people like you made me get out" post ...

You then got caught posting the same question again because you didn't "like" that advice (ie chose to ignore it) and came up with "an excuse" shown to be bullshit. So are now throwing a temper tantrum because you got called on it - blaming everyone but yourself - hmmmmmm.

Désolé monsieur.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Jan 2010)

All right all involved, the OP asked and got his questions answered.

Lets move along then........


MILNET.CA MENTOR


----------



## J.J (6 Jan 2010)

No Hel Like Tac Hel ,
Whatever you decide to do is obviously your choice and for whatever reason you are retiring from the CF, is your own business. But I do have a question for you? Why not clear out with a sense of pride for what you have done and for what you have accomplished for the past 21 yrs? You have the remainder of your life to grow your hair and lose your razor....why do it on your last day with the CF and go out on such a sour note?


----------



## Rigger7710(F) (6 Jan 2010)

No Hel Like Tac Hel said:
			
		

> Holy cow guys.  All I did was ask a question with my thoughts included and was searching for some friendly advice.  Is this website not what this was designed for anyways?   I didn't know if my first post went through or not so I accidentally sent it again. Tango18A...if you are in the military, my getting out of the CF is also to get away from guys like you with the attitude!!


Friendly comment here. I have recently retired from the CF and it is true that for the final clearances you have to be in uniform, but any base can be more relaxed about applying those orders. Likely, Cold Lake won't, that is why a phone call would save you some troubles.   If I may ask about your last comment, I find it confusing.  Your are out on a medical release, so the choice to get out is not yours. How can you be getting out to get away from from guys with the attitude?


----------



## REDinstaller (6 Jan 2010)

No Hel Like Tac Hel said:
			
		

> Holy cow guys.  All I did was ask a question with my thoughts included and was searching for some friendly advice.  Is this website not what this was designed for anyways?   I didn't know if my first post went through or not so I accidentally sent it again. Tango18A...if you are in the military, my getting out of the CF is also to get away from guys like you with the attitude!!



No Hel Like Tac Hel,

I happen to be a SNCO, and it is my job to enforce good order and discipline. Which includes shaving, haircuts, and the proper wearing/employment of uniforms.  No attitude here, I am very sure that many other SNCO's on this site were foaming at the mouth at your disregard for the uniform that many have died wearing by choice. We are all members of the CF by choice, and many of us leave the CF by choice also. Just don't taint our choice by your poor attitude towards the CF.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Jan 2010)

We're done here.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

